# Male Jets fan punches Female in the face!!!



## flexkill (Oct 21, 2013)

Male Jets Fan Decks Female Fan In MetLife Stadium Fight

She should have stayed out of it, but man you just don't do that. I'm surprised he didn't get beat down real bed for that.


Video in link.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Oct 21, 2013)

she looked pretty shocked when she copped a punch back


----------



## classicalmetal24 (Oct 21, 2013)

What's so surprising here? She punched him, so he punched her back, that is fair.


----------



## flexkill (Oct 21, 2013)

I didn't know she punched him.....hmmmmmm.....



EDIT: Yeah she sure did....noticed after I watched again....wow....whaddya gonna do???


----------



## classicalmetal24 (Oct 21, 2013)

Not much you can do, if she wants to play with the big boys let her. I'm sure all the feminists would concur.


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2013)

Eh, I'm all for fairness in hitting a girl if it's a matter of defending yourself but that hit was all about revenge and unnecessary. With a cooler head, the guy shouldn't have thrown that blow and just presses charges on the girl.


----------



## MesaBeno (Oct 27, 2013)

classicalmetal24 said:


> What's so surprising here? She punched him, so he punched her back, that is fair.



Nah dude...I'm all for guys subduing women to avoid them hitting or hurting you further, but to deliberately hit a woman like that is just not cool.


----------

